# RELEASED: C_brains. The ultimate Cubase MIDI editor for Lemur.



## mohurwitzmusic (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi All!

I'm proud to announce C_brains, the ultimate Cubase MIDI editor for Lemur.

Now available at midikinetics.com

C_brains is the missing link to Cubase's Logical Editor. With over 1200 presets, it is a tremendous time-saving device, allowing you to find and transform MIDI data based on its attributes.

The response from users has been overwhelmingly positive. People especially love how easy it is to edit their drum parts and rhythmic ostinatos.

For a limited time, you can also save 40% on Composer Tools when you purchase C_brains.

I hope you find it eminently useful.

Best,
MOH


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh wow - that's awesome!


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 2, 2015)

holy crap....... I was looking to do something like this.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok, so I'm new to this Lemur stuff. But watching the video I want it. You had me already at select the first note of the bar. 8) 

Problem is; I don't have an Apple device. So, is the Lemur the same regardless of platform or not, does this work on Android Lemur too?


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 3, 2015)

tokatila @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> So, is the Lemur the same regardless of platform or not, does this work on Android Lemur too?


 +1...... Looks like an essential tool...I can see this as a Godsend. Can you also randomize CC lanes?


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Apr 3, 2015)

> Problem is; I don't have an Apple device. So, is the Lemur the same regardless of platform or not, does this work on Android Lemur too?



Lemur is the same on all platforms, however I don't have an Android device to test C_brains. From what I understand, Liine has fixed most of the Android bugs and it's supposed to "just work". But unfortunately I can't say for sure what will happen.



> Can you also randomize CC lanes?



How do you mean? Like, if you had 2 instruments that have the same CC curves and you wanted one to be slightly different? No, the problem with inserting random CC values is that it makes smooth curves jagged. I typically just change the overall amount and nudge. I'll definitely look into it and see what is possible. Please do share if you have a technique! 

Thanks!
MOH


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 5, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> > Can you also randomize CC lanes?
> 
> 
> How do you mean? Like, if you had 2 instruments that have the same CC curves and you wanted one to be slightly different? No, the problem with inserting random CC values is that it makes smooth curves jagged. I typically just change the overall amount and nudge. I'll definitely look into it and see what is possible. Please do share if you have a technique!
> ...


Yes that was what I meant. I usually just redo the CC curves by recording them in again. I found that was quicker than trying to redraw them. I might try your method of adjust and nudge to see how that works. Pity there's no way of randomizing whilst still keeping it smooth. Will you be releasing a manual?


----------



## Andy_Allen (Apr 5, 2015)

There's a manual available for download on the C_brains web page, DynamiK.

Durinq a recent email exchange Michael mentioned a simple but killer tip: you can run C_brains alongside Composer Tools in the same project, enabling instant switching between them.

Just use cut & paste in the Lemur Editor - easy and works like a charm. 

I've also found that having the operations buttons - transpose, nudge, etc - right there as hardware speeds up editing even when selection is being done with the mouse.

Andy


----------



## Mystic (Apr 5, 2015)

I wish someone would do this for Sonar. :(


----------



## Øivind (Apr 6, 2015)

tokatila @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Ok, so I'm new to this Lemur stuff. But watching the video I want it. You had me already at select the first note of the bar. 8)
> 
> Problem is; I don't have an Apple device. So, is the Lemur the same regardless of platform or not, does this work on Android Lemur too?



I have been using Lemur on Android and it works pretty well, especially now that the font issue is fixed 

A Lemur template/project uses the same files whether it's on an iOS device or Android device. 

_Sorry to semi derail the thread but here are some of my findings regarding Lemur on Android:_
The only problem i have found is that most professional lemur templates/projects are for 4:3 screens (like the iPad), and 
most Android screens are not 4:3. Re-sizing/stretching advanced templates can cause problems. Also the Android version
of Lemur does not support Immersive mode (but it has been requested as a feature) or any kind of fit-in mode
that makes it zoom the entire project out so it fits on what screen space there is.
That being said, creating your own templates does not give any problems.

It would be nice if project/template developers pushed a bit on the development on the Android version of Lemur, 
to get it to work as best as possible for cross compatibility.

As for C_brains, it looks absolutely amazing. If/when Lemur for Android gets immersive mode, i will get it 
as it will then work correctly on my Nexus 9 

edit: Using a immersive mode / Fullscreen app on Android should do the trick to get rid of the navigation bar, as long as 
you start/activate the fullscreen mode before starting Lemur :D Might be worth trying for other devices as well, one step closer!

Thanks to Ozymandias for pointing it out! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 6, 2015)

Oivind,

Have you tried one of the "fullscreen" apps to see if that does the trick? You can use Lemur like you describe in CM11/KitKat (here's a pic), so there may be a way to do this in other Android variants.


----------



## Øivind (Apr 6, 2015)

Ozymandias @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> Oivind,
> 
> Have you tried one of the "fullscreen" apps to see if that does the trick? You can use Lemur like you describe in CM11/KitKat (here's a pic), so there may be a way to do this in other Android variants.



Yeah, i tried a couple of different apps to force immersive mode (currently using Fulscrn Free). When i tried it before i could
never get it to work, because i enabled the fullscreen mode after i started Lemur, and that messed Lemur up. 

*But* i tried again now, enabling it before i started Lemur, and now it draws the full screen :D Meaning at least on 
Nexus 9 tablets(and maybe others), should be able to use all the iPad specific templates now. Thanks man! :D


----------



## EdouardB (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, I've been playing with C_brains for a few days, and I'm happy to report that it has already paid for itself! It really boosted my productivity, it's crazy how many things get "taken care of" super fast. I'm very impressed!

Edouard


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey all

Just a heads-up that the introductory sale will end on the 18th!


Thanks!
MOH


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone successfully installed this on an Android device? If so, which one? I am a bit reluctant to lay out money on the off chance !!


----------



## Øivind (Apr 14, 2015)

DynamicK @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> Anyone successfully installed this on an Android device? If so, which one? I am a bit reluctant to lay out money on the off chance !!



I am going to purchase it tomorrow, i'll post some quick feedback for the Nexus 9 when i have set it up and tried it a bit


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Apr 14, 2015)

At least 2 people have installed this successfully on a Galaxy Tab - a 10.1 and 12.2. 

Apparently Android has no problems porting Lemur projects created on iPad, so long as the resolution is the kept the same. One user said their resolution is 2560 x 1600.


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 15, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Apparently Android has no problems porting Lemur projects created on iPad, so long as the resolution is the kept the same. One user said their resolution is 2560 x 1600.


 Leave the resolution as *Ipad *in the editor before loading it onto Android Lemur App???? Thanks


----------



## feck (Apr 15, 2015)

Whoa. That's just badass.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 15, 2015)

Andy_Allen @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> Durinq a recent email exchange Michael mentioned a simple but killer tip: you can run C_brains alongside Composer Tools in the same project, enabling instant switching between them.
> 
> Just use cut & paste in the Lemur Editor - easy and works like a charm.



I didn't quite follow what you mean. Are you saying you need to cut & paste C_brains into Composer Tools? As in it can be an additional page in Composer Tools?

p.s. glad I caught this thread while its still on sale! Do you by chance have a mailing list to be notified of future work?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 15, 2015)

> Since Cubase 7, with its new enhanced menu style, loading all 1300 of these presets will increase the loading time of Cubase as it works to build the Logical Editor UI.



Does this increased loading time only happen the first time you add the 1300 Logical Editor presets, or is it now a lag every time you open cubase? If its the latter, roughly how much extra loading time are we talking about? edit: found your manual and it states 7-20sec. So I guess this happens on every load then. A bit of a drag, but like you said a minor inconvenience. Hopefully you've sent feedback to cubase as it is something they might be able to fix (especially the lag when creating new logical editors)?


----------



## CDNmusic (Apr 15, 2015)

JT3_Jon @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> > Since Cubase 7, with its new enhanced menu style, loading all 1300 of these presets will increase the loading time of Cubase as it works to build the Logical Editor UI.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this increased loading time only happen the first time you add the 1300 Logical Editor presets, or is it now a lag every time you open cubase? If its the latter, roughly how much extra loading time are we talking about? edit: found your manual and it states 7-20sec. So I guess this happens on every load then. A bit of a drag, but like you said a minor inconvenience. Hopefully you've sent feedback to cubase as it is something they might be able to fix (especially the lag when creating new logical editors)?



I installed it yesterday and my loading time increased by around 15 seconds, not really an issue for me.

On the other hand, opening the EDIT menu in Cubase (either by clicking on the top menu bar or right clicking on part) took forever, to the point I had to kill Cubase as the application wasn't responding, I didn't have the time to let it do its thing and after 4 minutes or so I just closed Cubase through the task viewer.

Is that normal behavior? My guess is Cubase was building the logical editor menu for the first time with all its 1,200+ new entries.


----------



## Andy_Allen (Apr 15, 2015)

JT3_Jon @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Andy_Allen @ Sun Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Durinq a recent email exchange Michael mentioned a simple but killer tip: you can run C_brains alongside Composer Tools in the same project, enabling instant switching between them.
> ...



Actually you paste C_Brains alongside Composer Tools in the 'project' folder. Then select either from the top bar on the iPad.

Hopefully these two pics will help:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vldrdmc3qubnk ... r.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/veunagqvii7zp ... s.jpg?dl=0



Andy


----------



## Andy_Allen (Apr 15, 2015)

CDNmusic @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> I installed it yesterday and my loading time increased by around 15 seconds, not really an issue for me.
> 
> On the other hand, opening the EDIT menu in Cubase (either by clicking on the top menu bar or right clicking on part) took forever, to the point I had to kill Cubase as the application wasn't responding, I didn't have the time to let it do its thing and after 4 minutes or so I just closed Cubase through the task viewer.
> 
> Is that normal behavior? My guess is Cubase was building the logical editor menu for the first time with all its 1,200+ new entries.



Load time increased by about 10s for me - well worth the wait.

I did not get any Edit menu hold-up at all; I wasn't expecting anything and didn't notice anything. Sounds like that was an honest to goodness hang you had there.


Andy


----------



## Øivind (Apr 15, 2015)

Tested on Nexus 9 (android 2560x1536px) just now, works great, just as long as i start a 
fullscreen/immersive mode app before i start Lemur on the tablet, or else i get scrollbars 
inside lemur. (i use a free app called Fulscrn Free).


Great work on the C_brains, really sweet stuffs :D


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Apr 15, 2015)

Awesome! Glad to know it's working on the Nexus 9!


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 21, 2015)

Tested and working on a *Samsung Galaxy 3 10.1* tablet. 
Is it OK to delete the unused banks from your generic remotes? Whilst setting this up and configuring my Utility buttons, I inadvertently switched banks on your GRs. 
I also found that adding a Zoom Vertical utility button, which I press when needed, helped in speeding up the Cubase redraw of the Key Editor.


----------



## Andy_Allen (Apr 22, 2015)

C_brains is working splendidly, but I have a related Cubase issue that I wonder if other have experienced/solved.

I recently upgraded to the latest Mac OS (10.10.3) and now Cubase does not remember the remote setups. Each time I run it I have to go into the Device Setup and reassign the remotes to the appropriate input and disable the "in 'All' MIDI" for that input.

I don't remember having to do that each time before, once I had set it in the first place. Not a biggie, but it would be nice to be able to set it permanently.



Andy


----------



## Pazpatu (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you use Midimux ?
On my system, Cubase looses the connection with Midimux, even during the work. I need to reset the two Generic remotes if I want to use C | Brains again...


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Apr 22, 2015)

Andy,
I had another user email me saying the same thing. I haven't updated to latest C8 yet and it doesn't happen to me. Looks like there may be something in the latest version.
Thanks !
MOH


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2015)

C_Brains looks absolutely amazing. I'm about to buy Lemur and now, obviously, am going to buy C-Brains!. My iPad is finally going to be useful!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Aug 7, 2015)

can anyone recommend any decent and cheap android pads?


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 7, 2015)

wcb123 said:


> can anyone recommend any decent and cheap android pads?


I see you're UK based, in which case you could check out Tesco's HUDL2. Getting good reviews all around and only £99.

What exactly are you guys using c_brains for? 
I find that if my hand is already on the mouse, for me to move it to a tablet, c_brains would have to provide me with a way to do something much quicker than I can do with the mouse, otherwise I might as well keep my hand on the mouse, as moving it would interrupt my work flow. Or maybe it's a case of having right hand on mouse and left on tablet?
For example, something like transposing a range of notes an octave can be done really quickly by dragging around the notes with the mouse and then pressing Shift + arrow up. I know it's just one example, but for someone who doesn't use templates with a gazillion tracks and hardly any key switches, what does c_brains offer in terms of workflow speed improvements?


----------



## Øivind (Aug 7, 2015)

wcb123 said:


> can anyone recommend any decent and cheap android pads?


Nexus 9 is great, might be a bit pricier than the cheapest tablets, but nowhere near expensive imho. 
Stock Android, top hardware, great display and resolution matching most pro lemur templates, 
and updates straight from Google.


----------



## utopia (Aug 9, 2015)

R. Soul said:


> I see you're UK based, in which case you could check out Tesco's HUDL2. Getting good reviews all around and only £99.
> 
> What exactly are you guys using c_brains for?
> I find that if my hand is already on the mouse, for me to move it to a tablet, c_brains would have to provide me with a way to do something much quicker than I can do with the mouse, otherwise I might as well keep my hand on the mouse, as moving it would interrupt my work flow. Or maybe it's a case of having right hand on mouse and left on tablet?
> For example, something like transposing a range of notes an octave can be done really quickly by dragging around the notes with the mouse and then pressing Shift + arrow up. I know it's just one example, but for someone who doesn't use templates with a gazillion tracks and hardly any key switches, what does c_brains offer in terms of workflow speed improvements?



Yes, simply transposing a range of midi notes is quite quick as it is in cubase. But transposing a copy of that range is so much easier with c_brains imo. Simply hit copy while transposing and you have octaves (or any other interval). Takes zero effort.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 9, 2015)

utopia said:


> Yes, simply transposing a range of midi notes is quite quick as it is in cubase. But transposing a copy of that range is so much easier with c_brains imo. Simply hit copy while transposing and you have octaves (or any other interval). Takes zero effort.


That was just an example anyway. And it's rare I need a copy of a range to be honest.

What are the most used features in c_brains that you use, that are much more cumbersome in Cubase?


----------



## Leo Badinella (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow, you can readily see how this template will speedy up workflow. I wish it also worked on Digital Performer.

...suddenly I'm getting curious about Cubase


----------



## utopia (Aug 10, 2015)

R. Soul said:


> That was just an example anyway. And it's rare I need a copy of a range to be honest.
> 
> What are the most used features in c_brains that you use, that are much more cumbersome in Cubase?


I thought you were asking just that - examples? 
Anyway, I do use that copy and transpose thing. Besides that, I love the selector. Selecting notes in a region by their position (for eg. all the downbeats) in a few hits is MUCH faster than going trough the region selecting every single one with mouse. Same with selecting by pitch (or pitch range), velocity range, selecting only muted notes and deleting them - you name it. Very convenient. Also, I use c_brains to switch between the grid types - it's much faster and easier as you have the buttons with grid values right in front of you. I also use the nudge/note trim panel. I have the ipad beside my left hand so it's very fast to select something with the mouse and perform edits with my other hand.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 3, 2016)

Andy_Allen said:


> C_brains is working splendidly, but I have a related Cubase issue that I wonder if other have experienced/solved.
> 
> I recently upgraded to the latest Mac OS (10.10.3) and now Cubase does not remember the remote setups. Each time I run it I have to go into the Device Setup and reassign the remotes to the appropriate input and disable the "in 'All' MIDI" for that input.
> 
> ...



Did you ever solve this issue? Happens to me and its starting to get old having to manually setup the generic remote each and every time.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 3, 2016)

JT3_Jon said:


> Did you ever solve this issue? Happens to me and its starting to get old having to manually setup the generic remote each and every time.



I have the same problem. And with Arts Unmuted stuff. This has only started happening since using a Mac and Cubase. On PC it remembered the Generic Remotes.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder if its a mac/cubase bug and we need to submit a bug fix request?


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 3, 2016)

Perhaps? It does get old having to assign the Generic remotes. Perhaps it's a Lemur problem and not Cubase? It's either Cubase, Lemur or both... Having this problem with both Midi Kinetics and Arts Unmuted suggests so to me!


----------



## afterlight82 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sounds like a Cubase preferences issue. I had it a couple times on PC...where Cubase literally forgets everything - key commands, preferences, generic remotes, all the plugins (has to rescan)...the lot. Even forgets that Cubase is registered. It's happy once everything pointed back to the right place. Had this on v8 and on prior versions. I make sure I have everything saved in files just in case, including all my generic remotes, the inputs, output setups as pictures...all of it. Had a similar problem with Native Instruments "forgetting" all of the service center authorizations too, which generally requires a complete reinstall - that one is even more annoying. Never nailed either down to a cause...


----------



## Andy_Allen (Apr 4, 2016)

JT3_Jon said:


> Did you ever solve this issue? Happens to me and its starting to get old having to manually setup the generic remote each and every time.



Sadly not - it annoys the hell out of me!

(Interestingly, if I quit Cubase and re-run it without having shut down the computer the remote settings are still there - it looks like the file that is created to hold that data is erased when the computer is shut down. I wonder if that's a clue as to why it happens and how to fix it.)

--Andy


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 4, 2016)

Andy_Allen said:


> Sadly not - it annoys the hell out of me!
> 
> (Interestingly, if I quit Cubase and re-run it without having shut down the computer the remote settings are still there - it looks like the file that is created to hold that data is erased when the computer is shut down. I wonder if that's a clue as to why it happens and how to fix it.)
> 
> --Andy



Yes. Exactly this. Only happens when I restart/Shut Down the computer.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hm. Maybe its a case of looking into the prefs folder and identifying which file it is, and then doing a quick and dirty script to copy a (previously saved) version back into the folder on a reboot / restart? Painful - but once its setup it should just work....


----------



## neelesh (Aug 23, 2018)

Any solutions to this thing yet? I am having to. Do the same process in Cubase 9.5 as well.... Redo input output for generic remotes..... For. C brains


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 30, 2018)

neelesh said:


> Any solutions to this thing yet? I am having to. Do the same process in Cubase 9.5 as well.... Redo input output for generic remotes..... For. C brains



Crud, was hoping this was fixed in 9.5 (still on 8.5 here)


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2018)

To make sure the Generic Remotes are “remembered” you have to import the XML files, assign the Midi input and Output, Hit apply for each GR and then you must export each one and rename them with same name.

So once you have set all three GRs up, hit the export button (for each GR) and locate the original file you just imported. Select it, hit save and you’ll be asked if you want to save over it. Do that for all three and then you should never have to do it again.

Obviously if you make amendments to the Macros GR (GR 3) then you need to export the GR otherwise the changes won’t be remembered on next start up.

Bit of a pain but hey, it’s better than having to reassign GRs every time.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 21, 2022)

Painful now that GRs are a thing of the past with Cubase/Nuendo 12

Don't get me wrong. They still work. But they won't soon. Let the party continue! 😂


----------

